# Connect two laptops to single monitor



## Rollerr (May 4, 2005)

I am on the way to becoming a true road warrior.

1 laptop - Dell Vostro 1500 exclusively for work (with all the yuckky paid stuff - like Office, Outlook etc etc  ) - 
1 laptop - Dell Latitude D505 exclusive for play! (read as boring personal and family stuff - with all the good free stuff - Firefox, Thunderbird, OpenOffice, Avast!, et al!!  )

I am fortunate to be able to work from home most days. But switching physically from one laptop to another is getting to be a pain.

I read that I can connect both the laptops via a switch to one single monitor, keyboard and mouse.

My question:

1. 'best' switch that I can use

2. 'best' monitor 

(I will need a new keyboard and mouse?)

3. how do i go about setting this up (ie: hooking up the laptops to switch to monitor)


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817404011


----------



## mehall (Oct 27, 2007)

There are a few considerations before purchasing.

1. Do you even have PS2 connections on the laptops? Some only have USB, so you need to determine which you prefer or need. The USB options are many, but few actually work as advertised. If you need USB, I'll turn you on to the one I use for my wife.

2. Will you be traveling with it? Important if it requires a separate power supply. Most small KVMs run off the PS2/USB power, but some still need a power supply.
- also, if traveling with it size/bulk can be an issue

3. Does the model you like include cables? if not, how much are the cables?

4. As for the monitor, the only consideration except your preference, is the connectors. Some are only DVI (LCDs sometimes). Make certain the monitor comes with a signal cable as well as the power cable. Believe it or not, some retailers actually pull detachable cables and sell them as options as a way of overcoming stiff price competition. This is especially true in the used market.

5. Keyboard and mouse generally are up to your preference/price. Make certain they have the right connections for the KVM you select (PS2 or USB).

Mark Hall, SMBC
World Wide Resources
www.wwr.net
Serving Kansas City small businesses since 1986.


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

You can simply use a USB KVM switch.
The KV7020A-K is one that is simple to connect and use.
http://www.blackbox.com/Store/Detail.aspx/ServSwitch-DT-Pro-II-2-Port/KV7020A-K


----------

